# Emptying Tank, how long can biolife last



## Technium (Apr 14, 2003)

Hi All

I have to empty my 180g tank to have it drilled for a sump etc. The lfs said it will need about 24 - 48 hours for the glues to cure.

i will put the existing water into two 48 x 12 x 12 tanks which will house my p's and Wolf fish for this time period. All my sand and lave rock I want to try and keep because of the biolife thats on it so what I planned to do was put some of the tank water in a large bin and place the rocks and sand in that so they are submerged in water.

What i want to know is will this be ok for 48 hours max and will the biolife still live?

Any help or advice appreciated.

Thanks

T


----------



## Technium (Apr 14, 2003)

bump :rasp:


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2003)

That sounds like an interesting tank. Post some pictures when you have it all asembled again.

I would guess that your aquarium's bacterial floura would survive 48 hours in a shallow bin of aquarium water. If your concerned about the bacteria suffocating or starving, you could always add an air bubbler and occaisionally mix in some water from the fishs' holding tank.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

yeah definetly go with the bubbler to promote oxygen and water circulation!


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> yeah definetly go with the bubbler to promote oxygen and water circulation!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

yea keep the water moving and with oxygen or it will got stagnent. and u'll just have to throw it away.
the boilife should last longer than that i would have thought.


----------

